# From pink to red in 25 hours



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

A little teaser until the car is finished....


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## bexiga (Nov 19, 2010)

what product was used ? looks amazing


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I was confused when I first saw the white line I thought it was some sort of before and after where you had spent 25 hours making it the same. Interested to know what you used


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope you didn't spend 25h on on half of the bonnet!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Simply fantastic...what products did you used?


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks great, im doing the same ordeal to a v6 mx-3 atm. Definitely pays off seeing the final results.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Brilliant!! I have always wondered how you would get a 'pink' car back to red again?? A friend at work has an R reg corsa which is really really pinky. He doesnt care about the car but i said when i find out how to get it back red ill do it for him. Cant wait to see how you have done it!


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your positive thoughts.Let me begin by answering some of the questions.After washing and claying and another wash, drying and wrapping the car, the correction was done using Menzerna SIP on a yellow 3M polishing pad via Makita 9227cb rotary, between 2 and 4 passes to achieve the desired correction, finished with Menzerna 106fa on a red Lake Country pad via same rotary.On the resprayed parts with clear coat on top of the paint I had use Menzerna S100 on a orange Lake Country pad followed by Menzerna 106 fa on a blue Lake Country pad.The need for a more abrasive combo was needed on the resprayed parts due to a much harder paint.This was no walk in the park, the car was quite beat up even for a 11 years old car.After achieving the desired correction, for LSP I have used Chemical Guys M Seal as a sealant followed by a coat of Meguiars no 26 yellow paste wax, all this after a good wipedown with IPA.Soon after dressing all the plastic and rubber parts the car was ready to meet the owner.Enough talk, let's see the process:

The car at arriving:





















After a good wash followed the claying using an agressive one from Chemical guys:











After claying I had to insist once more on the plastic and rubber because there was a lot of dirt coming off that didn't clean at the first wash:

























This car had a lot of paint chips, deep scratches and small impact areas where the paint was gone.It took me a lot of time and patience to fill those hols 
using matching paint, a very small paint brush and a steady hand



















The headlights where in a quite bad shape so a restoration was needed:













Inspecting the paint in the light:















]



















me at work::wave:









































]





More pink parts:





















]


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

]









































































































































That's all folks.Thanks for watching! Comments and questions are welcome!


----------



## Mike07 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome work!!:thumb:

I bet the owner lost his jaw when he saw the car


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

The picture's speak for themselves:thumb:

Impressive work fella


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

thats a brand new car right there!

great work :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic, well worth the effort.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastic results but far to many pics.


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Think it's fair to say the turn around is stunning. :thumb:


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Lao (Mar 20, 2011)

Great job my fellow romanian! I just registered, specially to congratulate you, because I couldn't stay away and not comment. 

Lao, Craiova.


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you Lao, thanks a lot!:wave:


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

fantastic work mate :thumb:


----------



## E92Beemer (Mar 19, 2011)

Fantastic results!


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, amazing great transformation.


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent results!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Great work! This is the essence of detailing, you know the good feeling you get when you see neglected paintwork wake up from the dead again...old shine brought back to life!! 

But I think you used th wrong type of degreaser when you washed it, otherless the clay wouldnt pick up that much contaminents I guess..


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Carshine said:


> Looks fantastic! Great work! This is the essence of detailing, you know the good feeling you get when you see neglected paintwork wake up from the dead again...old shine brought back to life!!
> 
> But I think you used th wrong type of degreaser when you washed it, otherless the clay wouldnt pick up that much contaminents I guess..


Thanks, about the wrong type of degreaser, it's not, this car in all it's 11 years had never seen a wax or a sealat.If there wasn't any kind of protection on it, what would you expect from the firs claying in 11 years?:lol:


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

:thumb: Splendidly worked out :thumb:

You did a superb job buddy :buffer:


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

25 hours the labour is worth more than the car. its a fantastic job you have done. 

i like your rotary. what do you use for the smaller areas where your rotary is too large??


thanks


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Zero Defects said:


> 25 hours the labour is worth more than the car. its a fantastic job you have done.
> 
> i like your rotary. what do you use for the smaller areas where your rotary is too large??
> 
> thanks


When I'm not using Makita 9227cb I'm using my precious Festool Rap 150.3.Not a big difference in size but lighter and more agile.


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

those festools are over 300 pounds in the uk. what can you get em for?


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Zero Defects said:


> those festools are over 300 pounds in the uk. what can you get em for?


About the same value here but I cannot find them anymore because they were replaced here by the Shinex model.


----------

